# Back/Sciatica Problem



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

About a week ago I fell down our stairs. Actually my feet slid out from under me and I landed hard on my butt. Hurt like you would expect and I had a large bruise. It was sore from the bruise, but I was getting around just fine. Had a few days where I would have back twinges, but that is all. 

Now, a week and a half later I have this intense pain in my butt that runs down thru my leg. Doing some reading and googling, it looks like sciatica to me. Of course it's the weekend, so doctor isn't an option unless I go to the emergency room. I should just throw in here, I don't do doctors very well at the best of times anyway.

I cannot walk without intense pain. It is bad, I can't describe how bad it hurts when I try to walk and put pressure on this one leg. I have been icing it off and on, taking Advil and heating pad, as well.
Anyone ever have this and can share any relief measures they took? As far as Doctors, did you go to a chiropractor or regular MD? Thanks for any help, I missed a wedding of a friend today because of this, it's that bad!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

I have Sciatica, along with arthritis in my back! All of that was diagnosed by my orthopedic doctor. 
Your regular doc probably can tell you if it's sciatica just by you describing it. I was given inflammation 
meds, and sometimes I rotate hot and cold packs! Some people get more relief with cold packs, but for me heat
seems to work a little better! Also it was first recommended I see a physical therapist to learn some proper stretches 
and exercises for Sciatica. Sometimes if not done properly can aggravate it more. Pardon the pun, but sciatica is a real
pain in the butt! Maybe go see your medical doc Monday, at least start off there anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bilbo99 (Feb 16, 2011)

Definitely have it looked at. When I had sciatica it turned out to be herniated disks that were causing things to press on the nerve. Not fun. If you do have that physical therapy and Chiro is probably in order.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I gotta laugh... What the heck are you thinking getting medical advice on a marriage forum?


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

You have a point...but people in pain do strange things. 

Actually, I think sciatica is a common problem that I thought someone here may have dealt with and have some tips for me because this is bad. I will be calling the doctor on Monday.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

Call an MD... 

No offence to the good chiros out there but man... I was almost paralyzed (no joke)

I have nerve damage in my legs and in general have found heat(esp moist heat) to help more.

If your problem gets worse feel free to PM me. I was eventually diagnosed correctly 4 years or so after my fall. And it ended up being something totally different.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Since this happened after an accident, you really need to see a doctor. Otherwise acupuncture and chiropractic care can be extremely effective.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

See an MD. He/she may want to do an MRI or CT scan if it doesn't get better in a while. You may be prescribed Rx strength anti-inflammatories. Good stuff but can cause depression. A significant % get it, so be alert to it. It is one of those things buried in the small print on the info sheet.

A physical therapist gave me my best physical exam and diagnosis based on moving/twisting/pushing on me in all kinds of directions. Each PT has their own style, so if you aren't making progress with one, go see another.

Stuff shows up on x-ray/ct/mri in pretty much every adult over 40. But it does not at all mean it is related to your pain. Bulging discs, herniations, arthritis, stenosis, etc all show up in people with zero pain. So don't go running for surgery or all kinds of additional expensive tests unless the doc can tell you why.

I've got herniated discs but not sciatica.


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the thoughtful replies. Went to an MD today. Got an anti-inflammatory Toradol shot and a couple of perscriptions for pain and a muscle relaxer. If I am not significantly better in one week, I will be getting an MRI or directed to physical therapy. 

I truly appreciate the replies, I have never felt such pain ever, and hope never to again. Gives me a new appreciation for what a great thing a healthy body is.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I live with this daily, have burst and herniated disc's in my back. 
My issue is it allows the facets to grind on each other which inflames the whole lower back area and gives me a shock type feeling if I bend back or put a lot of weight on my right leg. 
An anti-inflammatory like Naproxen or an OTC like Aleve(has Naproxen in it) helps me the most along with ice packs.


----------



## ShockwaveRider (Jun 21, 2013)

NWCooper said:


> I cannot walk without intense pain. It is bad, I can't describe how bad it hurts when I try to walk and put pressure on this one leg.


Oooooooooo gawd. I cringe just reading this.

Been there, done that.

Back in 1994 I did essentially the same thing as you, except this was on ice (Wisconsin, you know). The pain got worse and worse and worse until I was ready to put the shotgun in my mouth.

I ain't kiddin' neither.

I went to the doc and he did the whole MRI, bone scan, etc, etc, etc. I sat (hopefully) in his office and waited until he came in. I said "doc what's wrong with my back?" He said "I don't know". I lost it. I broke down in tears and cried like a baby. A 6'3", 315 pound mass of blubbering protoplasm. Then he gave me a shot right bewteen L4 and L5. I just about went through the roof.

Eighteen months of chronic pain management and I was 95% better. Like others have posted, seek out a PT (Physical Therapist) and do like they say. I had a REALLY PRETTY PT who drilled me like a drill seargent. She made me push a shopping cart full of sandbags around the hospital. With tears in my eyes I pushed that damn cart. When it was all over I broke down in tears (again) and thanked her. I told her "I would never have made it through this without you". She had tears too.

Certain stretches can do WONDERS for sciatica. Do your stretches religiously, every day. It's a tough road back but you can do it.

Hell, I did.

If I did, anbody can.

Shockwave


----------

